# Couture To Retire From MMA



## MJS (Oct 11, 2007)

I came across this article today.  Apparently Randy is going to retire from MMA.  Hopefully, he'll have a change of heart.  Personally, I liked Randy as a person and a fighter.  



> Heavyweight champion Randy Couture has severed ties with the Ultimate Fighting Championship, his Las Vegas spokesman said on Thursday.
> Spokesman Sean O'Heir of Couture's Xtreme Couture MMA said Thursday that the UFC Hall of Famer had vacated his championship and resigned as an analyst on UFC television broadcasts.
> O'Heir said Couture was hoping for a fight to be made against Fedor Emelianenko, who is the top-ranked mixed martial artist in the Yahoo! Sports poll. Reports surfaced Tuesday that Emelianenko had signed with a new promoter, M-1.
> "He was disappointed when he couldn't get a fight with Fedor," O'Heir said. "That would have been his legacy fight."


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 11, 2007)

I expect he will go into the even more lucrative realm of training and coaching.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 11, 2007)

There is some speculation that he might sign with M-1 to fight Fedor going around, which would be a big blow to the UFC to have that fight happen under another banner.


----------



## tellner (Oct 11, 2007)

He's well past ancient for that sort of competition. Why not quite while he's still doing well and has his health?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 11, 2007)

If Randy signs with M-1 it will be a blow to UFC and may take alot of there tops guns from them as well. Could this be the downfall of the UFC and how will this effect the rest of the MMA world?


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 11, 2007)

Nope, UFC name is too big and has too much money.  Another organization might be able to pull one or two big name fighters away, but not enough to take them down. 

Strikeforce, Pride, IFL, all have had big name guys fight for them, none have touched the UFC in North America (Pride was obviously ahead in other places)


----------



## MJS (Oct 11, 2007)

He 'retired' a while back, then fought again.  I'm guessing as well as hoping, that he changes his mind.  Despite his age, he seems to do well.  His cardio is awesome, and his stand up and ground work is very good as well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 11, 2007)

Personally I hope he retires.  Even though I like Randy and think he is a great mma fighter. (one of the best ever)  Still it would be kind of nice to see a fighter retire at the pinnacle and not get a complete beat down on their way out. ie. Royce Gracie.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 11, 2007)

Not many folk get a second chance to retire at the top


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm with you guys, he's on top, if he stays retired he'll be remembered as being on top.  Comebacks don't seem to work well most of the time, and going for a second comeback would definately be pushing his luck.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't think there's a doubt in anyone's mind that Couture has nothing left to prove.  He's a champion now and he always will be a champion, unless he makes a grave mistake as mentioned above.​


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 12, 2007)

Didn't he come out of retirement basically just to fight Silvia?  Maybe seeing what he could do to prove something to himself was all he needed.  I don't blame him, he should be able to pick who he fights (he does pick the best though) to test himself.  Why fight a bunch of people you have no interest in fighting?

I think Royce was the worst, comes back and gets beat down by Hughes and then fights Sakuraba and then tests positive for steroids.  To me that makes his "comeback" even worse.


----------



## Marginal (Oct 12, 2007)

punisher73 said:


> Didn't he come out of retirement basically just to fight Silvia?  Maybe seeing what he could do to prove something to himself was all he needed.


He saved the UFC's HW division with that win. WIth Tim removed, he was just coasting after that. Why hang around just to fight Brad Imes etc?


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is what I found on Yahoo today:

Can anyone live up to Couture's legacy?
  td.yspwidearticlebody { font-size: 13.5px; }By Dave Meltzer, Yahoo! Sports
October 11, 2007 




It was the single greatest moment in the history of the Ultimate Fighting Championship.
It was March 3 at the Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio, before 19,079 fans, the largest crowd up until that point in time ever to witness mixed martial arts in the United States.
On one side of the octagon was Tim Sylvia, a 6-foot-8 ogre-looking champion, who weighed in at 263 pounds the previous day, and was probably closer to 280 by match time. He had knocked out 16 of his previous 24 foes.
On the other side of the cage was Randy Couture, 43 years old, 222.5 pounds, and the most beloved fighter in company history, coming out of a 13-month retirement.
[SIZE=-2]ADVERTISEMENT[/SIZE]
if(window.yzq_d==null)window.yzq_d=new Object();window.yzq_d['NK1xBtj8a5Y-']='&U=13bdpdins%2fN%3dNK1xBtj8a5Y-%2fC%3d619213.11492843.11998947.1806201%2fD%3dLREC%2fB%3d4919460';
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As the two squared off the day before at the weigh-in, it looked to be a slaughter.
Couture, a light heavyweight, was too old and too small, and didn't have the stand-up game on paper to even compete. The only reason the match was made was because Brandon Vera, who was in line for the title shot, wasn't available due to a contract issue with his management. The UFC had a big show, and no match that could draw on top. 
Couture had two things going for him. He could draw as a sentimental favorite, and don't think the popularity of _Rocky Balboa_ wasn't considered, and UFC had a ready-made legend who could come out of retirement and fill the role.
Plus, even with his age and size deficit, fans could cling onto something as hope. Couture had been the underdog in 10 of his previous 16 UFC matches, of which he won nine. That was enough for people to buy the premise of the fight.
At the seven-second mark of the first round, it was the dreamers who were right. Logic was out the window. Couture threw a low kick, and then came over the top with the hardest overhand right thrown in his entire career. Sylvia was knocked on his back. At the same moment, all 19,049 fans rose as one.
They never sat back down for the next half hour.
Five rounds later, with 10 seconds left, the crowd, in unison, counted down like it was New Year's Eve in Times Square. Couture won the heavyweight championship for the third time  a few months before birthday No. 44. The title win followed two previous reigns as light heavyweight champion. No other UFC fighter in history has ever won three championships.
Some day, there probably will be a great fighter who wins five world championships. Whether he has three title reigns in his 40s remains to be seen. And, despite a 16-8 record and losses early in his career in Japan to unfamiliar fighters, it's unlikely we'll see another Randy Couture.
Thursday, Couture and the UFC, the two entities who combined to give people that 30-minute thrill ride on pay-per-view seven months ago, parted ways in a business dispute.
There's no way to sugarcoat an impersonal fax sent to UFC president Dana White when he was on a media conference call and wouldn't be able to see it, just minutes before it was to publicly revealed. This was a strong message by Couture, and even the normally outspoken White will have a hard time delivering his trademark tongue-lashing comeback. "Captain America" would be a goofy nickname that would fail miserably if given to any other fighter. But with Couture, it fit like a glove.
Couture and Chuck Liddell were the two most important fighters in building UFC, but Couture felt management had lied to him when they insisted he was the second-highest paid fighter in the organization in a late-September meeting. He was willing to face Fedor Emelianenko, the consensus top heavyweight in the world, but as the bigger draw and champion, Couture wanted to make equal or more money than the Russian. The Cold War may be over, but Captain America vs. the Russian cyborg was a promoter's dream.
For Couture, the match fulfilled dual purposes. He had a chance to become the undisputed best heavyweight fighter in the world. And, given his contract called for a percentage of PPV revenue, he could share in what looked to be an event that had a chance to generate probably the most publicity, and perhaps the most revenue, in the history of the sport in the U.S.
When word got out Wednesday that Emelianenko was going to sign with the M-1 organization, Couture decided to make the break. Couture never mentioned retirement, even though the word has been thrown around since and may end up being accurate. The word he used was he resigned. With two fights left on his UFC contract, the meaning of the words are one and the same. 
But there is a reason he chose the word he did. Retirement is when both sides smile, hug and reminisce about the good times. Resignation is a cold and calculated term, designed to send a message. 
Everyone knew, at his age, that Couture's career was on borrowed time. It was more likely to end either in celebration after a final victory against all odds or, the clock would strike midnight on this fairy tale while he was in the middle of a match. No one would have predicted it would end with the buzzing of an incoming message on a fax machine.
But unless they can convince him to change his mind, UFC now has to crown a heavyweight champion.
Suddenly, the Oct. 20 Sylvia vs. Vera match in Cincinnati takes on more meaning. Two-time former champion Sylvia, Vera and Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira look to be the top contenders. Former champion Andrei Arlovski would fit into that category, but he's in the midst of a financial dispute, and with one fight left on his contract, he's not getting anywhere near the championship picture unless he signs a new deal. Nogueira and Cheick Kongo, the recent conqueror of Mirko Cro Cop, are set to meet, probably in early 2008. Logically, the winners of those two matches would meet, probably in the spring.
Sylvia (23-3) is the biggest of the four. He's awkward to watch and difficult to fight. Sylvia was slowed during the Couture loss by a back injury, which required surgery. He says he's fully recovered and ready for a top fight that he expects to end with a knockout. He's a stand-up fighter who uses his reach to his advantage, and is often criticized for playing it safe in his matches. He's not a crowd favorite, and fights with the mentality of getting his hand raised, whether pretty or not, as the singular goal.
Vera (8-0), can do it all. He's good at wrestling, boxing, submissions and kickboxing. But he's a small heavyweight at 225 pounds, physically smaller than many light heavyweights who cut down for the division. He's also untested when it comes to pressure situations and top-caliber opponents. If UFC could pick a winner, he'd be the guy, but he comes into this filled with question marks.
Nogueira (30-4-1) is the opposite. He's performed on huge shows with the Pride organization. He has a resume of top international stars and legendary wars in the Japanese ring. He's often snatched victory out of the jaws of defeat. He was generally regarded as the top heavyweight in the world from 2001-03, as the Pride heavyweight champion. 
Emelianenko dominated him en route to a pair of decision wins in 2003 and 2004. While only 31, there are questions as to how much those battles have taken out of him. Nogueira's technical boxing is good, he's legendary in his ability to handle punishment and his submissions on the ground are at the top of the class. His greatest skill is his heart, but a body can only take so much punishment and Nogueira has taken more than his share. 
While he beat Heath Herring in his July 7 UFC debut in Sacramento, Calif., he was knocked down once and had Herring been more aggressive, there is a good chance Nogueira would be out of contention.
Kongo (21-3-1) is 6-4, muscular, and found himself in the title picture as he outstruck Mirko Cro Cop on Sept. 8. But his ground work isn't near championship level. The last time he faced a decent wrestler, a loss last year to Carmelo Marrero, it exposed a weakness. But if he can keep the fight standing, he has the potential to be competitive with anyone.
It's unlikely any of the four will be able to fill Couture's shoes as a heavyweight champion the public rallies behind with that level of fervor, so this is a significant business loss. 
Former UFC champion Josh Barnett is the best of the free-agent outsiders, but he and White have had a war of the words. The division is up for grabs.
Someone will eventually take Couture's place and wear the belt. But no one's replacing him anytime soon.
More on Couture situation: Iole: How will UFC respond? 
_Dave Meltzer covers mixed martial arts for Yahoo! Sports. Meltzer, who has published the pro wrestling trade industry publication the Wrestling Observer Newsletter since 1982, began covering MMA with UFC 1 in 1993. He is a graduate of San Jose State University, and has written for the Oakland Tribune, Los Angeles Times, and The National._ _Updated on Friday, Oct 12, 2007 1:58 am, EDT_​
Say it ain't so.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 12, 2007)

punisher73 said:


> Didn't he come out of retirement basically just to fight Silvia?  Maybe seeing what he could do to prove something to himself was all he needed.  I don't blame him, he should be able to pick who he fights (he does pick the best though) to test himself.  Why fight a bunch of people you have no interest in fighting?



His interest is in fighting Fedor, but Fedor's not signing with the UFC so that door is closed.

Although a Couture vs Jackson fight in an attempt to hold both belts at the same time would have been a great fight


----------



## PictonMA (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm with you Andrew, a Couture v Jackson fight would be awsome and one which I think Couture would win.

I do hope that he stays retired and goes out on top tho.


----------



## Odin (Oct 13, 2007)

To be honest i think its a smart move by Couture, he's 44 he has accomplished everything he has wanted to do in the UFC, i sense that he is not interested in title defence after title defence until the day comes when he loses the title, for someone that has already held two titles I can see how this is not that appealing.

Fedor is known as the pinnacle of the sport, he is a real challenge to Couture more so then defending the belt in the UFC.

I would however of like to see Couture fight big Nog before he left since Nog himself state that fighting Couture was one of the reasons for him signing to the UFC and i would guess this would be a good fight.

Couture will no doubt over to fight for the russian org and i cant see how they would refuse him after that I assume he will continue with his Extreme couture camp and proberly compete in grapplers quest.

I say Good luck to him!


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Oct 13, 2007)

I think a good question to ask is, why didn't Fedor sign to fight in the UFC- even if only one fight?  Is Fedor avoiding Randy?

_Don Flatt


----------



## K831 (Oct 13, 2007)

Yet another take on the story;

http://sports.yahoo.com/box/news?slug=ki-white101107&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 14, 2007)

Couture can't go fight Fedor.

He is under contract with the UFC for AT LEAST 9 more months so he can't "retire" then run to another promotion.  Dana While wont even let him go fight Fedor in another promotion especially since he couldn't get Fedor to fight in the UFC.

I think by him saying "there is nothing let to prove" is a lil insult to Jackson.  Jackson did what Randy couldn't.....beat Chuck 2 times.

Couture is working on a movie in Africa right now so he may go the movie route....(guess the last movie in which he got beat up by Steven Segal wasn't enuff)


----------



## Odin (Oct 15, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Couture can't go fight Fedor.
> 
> He is under contract with the UFC for AT LEAST 9 more months so he can't "retire" then run to another promotion. Dana While wont even let him go fight Fedor in another promotion especially since he couldn't get Fedor to fight in the UFC.
> 
> ...


 
I dont think he meant it as a insult to jackson, to be honest the statment is true, he had won everything he could in the UFC, he knows his time in the octagon is numbered....every fighter has an arch nemesisi if you will, Randy's was Chucks...chucks is jacksons.

Fedors contract deal with the UFC wasnt going well, Fedor put alot of demands on Dana.....its also worth remembering that MMA is not actually Fedors compition of choice he actually preferes to fight in Sambo....which Dana was not going to allow him to do.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 15, 2007)

Odin said:


> I dont think he meant it as a insult to jackson, to be honest the statment is true, he had won everything he could in the UFC, he knows his time in the octagon is numbered....every fighter has an arch nemesisi if you will, Randy's was Chucks...chucks is jacksons.
> 
> Fedors contract deal with the UFC wasnt going well, Fedor put alot of demands on Dana.....its also worth remembering that MMA is not actually Fedors compition of choice he actually preferes to fight in Sambo....which Dana was not going to allow him to do.


 
You make a good point.

What is the difference between Sambo and MMA?  I thought they both were the same.


----------



## Odin (Oct 15, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> You make a good point.
> 
> What is the difference between Sambo and MMA? I thought they both were the same.


 
Sambo is more Submission based, theres no striking.

Well at least the sport kind that Fedor is involved in.

Its the Russian national sport.


----------

